# Pics of odd or nasty trees to take down



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 21, 2009)

Thought I'd start a thread for those odd or nasty tree situations you've come across out there. This is an ash tree on the edge of our property. Ike's winds(over 4 months ago) snapped it at the bottom and it split up the length over 20 feet. I haven't seen a lot of them split that clean and STAY put.







Been like this over 4 months now and hanging over the road and hung up in the phone line. They don't seem to be in any rush to take it down and I'm storing it there 







Tree isn't huge as it's about 18 inches in diameter about 4ft up







So what have you guys dealt with out there?


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe I'm just a puss, but I think those are phone-lines or data lines right? Not power lines? Either way I won't touch any thing that close for the fear that I'll destroy the phone service and get a huge fine thrown down my throat.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, that looks a little hairy if you were standing under it with a rope and saddle and you were thinking about.
They do let them hang for awhile don't they?


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 21, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> Maybe I'm just a puss, but I think those are phone-lines or data lines right? Not power lines? Either way I won't touch any thing that close for the fear that I'll destroy the phone service and get a huge fine thrown down my throat.



Yes, it is just a phone line as stated below the pic. Phone company doesn't do anything anymore unless it's on the road or broke.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like a great way to dry your firewood.


----------



## mantis (Jan 21, 2009)

I would rope it and jank it down.If it pulls the line down with it just run.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 21, 2009)

mantis said:


> I would rope it and jank it down.If it pulls the line down with it just run.


LOL


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jan 21, 2009)

Heres a recent thread i posted.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=86286&page=8

I would rather do your one!


----------



## wahlturfcare (Jan 21, 2009)

im with mantis, pull and run!if you dont like someone up the road, then its time to take their phone out. or you could put a teeter totter ride sign next to it.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 21, 2009)

that's and easy removal with or with out a bucket 3 or 4 cuts tom trees


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 21, 2009)

Put a rope in the top and tie up into the tree on the left. Drop down out of the tree, make the cut and drop that shiz. Tyrolean traverse out if you have to. Get a video camera too.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 21, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> that's and easy removal with or with out a bucket 3 or 4 cuts tom trees



No bucket needed for it as it is an easy one. I just thought it was odd how it snapped and split that far up and managed to stay in place.

When I was a kid we had a 5ft maple that was right by the road and leaned towards it bad. At that time phone company did there own tree work and they thought they pull it over as they had most of the top out. They hooked 3 of their big bucket trucks to it and started sawing the trunk. Tree started going the wrong way and MOVING all 3 trucks with it. They shut down the road, dropped the lines to about 4 ft high and dropped the tree across the road right on the line. I guess that is why they hire it out now


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 21, 2009)

I am going to have to start taking more photos but here is one many have already seen


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 21, 2009)

*Bad trees*

This summer I got a call from some folks wanting to know if these maples should come down. Definitely bucket trees.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 21, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I am going to have to start taking more photos but here is one many have already seen



YEEFNHAA dude YEEFNHAA

And yes, take the camera next time.


----------



## MCW (Jan 22, 2009)

Cut the poles and blame someone else.


----------



## wilbilt (Jan 22, 2009)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Thought I'd start a thread for those odd or nasty tree situations you've come across out there. This is an ash tree on the edge of our property. Ike's winds(over 4 months ago) snapped it at the bottom and it split up the length over 20 feet. I haven't seen a lot of them split that clean and STAY put.
> 
> Been like this over 4 months now and hanging over the road and hung up in the phone line. They don't seem to be in any rush to take it down and I'm storing it there



If the tree is on your property, and takes the lines down, will you be held responsible?

I assume if "my" tree falls on my neighbor's house, it will be my problem. Does the same hold true for utility lines and other infrastructure? Just curious.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 22, 2009)

wilbilt said:


> If the tree is on your property, and takes the lines down, will you be held responsible?
> 
> I assume if "my" tree falls on my neighbor's house, it will be my problem. Does the same hold true for utility lines and other infrastructure? Just curious.


If you fall it on your neighbor you are responsible,if it falls in a storm it is act of God and no responsibility other than the affected properties insurance. If it is dead and they have told you or if reasonable evidence shows your neglect in leaving a hazardous tree and disregarding your neighbors safety you may be found liable. Fortunately I have a forty acre yard and cut the trees near neighbors.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> If you fall it on your neighbor you are responsible,if it falls in a storm it is act of God and no responsibility other than the affected properties insurance. If it is dead and they have told you or if reasonable evidence shows your neglect in leaving a hazardous tree and disregarding your neighbors safety you may be found liable. Fortunately I have a forty acre yard and cut the trees near neighbors.


Rope, You got a ranch.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 22, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Rope, You got a ranch.



Nah a start 40 is not big enough but will have to do. I have at
times called it a tree ranch brush dump lol junk yard is prolly
more accurate lol


----------



## wilbilt (Jan 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> If you fall it on your neighbor you are responsible,if it falls in a storm it is act of God and no responsibility other than the affected properties insurance.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## ASEMASTER (Jan 22, 2009)

*ash*

the yellow pole next to the tree trunk is a shovel handle I've cut up one limb as big as the one laying over and there is another that came down 10 yrs ago and is rotted .I'de like to take this down for next years fire wood and will take pics. as I do it.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Nah a start 40 is not big enough but will have to do. I have at
> times called it a tree ranch brush dump lol junk yard is prolly
> more accurate lol



We like to refer to then as, SALVAGE & RECYCLING CENTERS...


----------



## teamtree (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is one we did last week...


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 22, 2009)

teamtree said:


> Here is one we did last week...



And I see you didn't have to _Nosak_ the fence.


----------



## ASEMASTER (Jan 22, 2009)

that was a good come back


----------



## treemandan (Jan 22, 2009)

teamtree said:


> Here is one we did last week...



Gimme a T
Gimme an E
Gimme an A
Ahhh, you get the idea. Dat was big one.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 22, 2009)

ASEMASTER said:


> the yellow pole next to the tree trunk is a shovel handle I've cut up one limb as big as the one laying over and there is another that came down 10 yrs ago and is rotted .I'de like to take this down for next years fire wood and will take pics. as I do it.



WOW! That is what I'd classify as a (possible) Home wrecker! Nice job on the takedown too. I drove by a guy's home who did a cmplete redo on his house and did all the work himself. Watched him over a 2 year period. Even used standing seam copper over all his windows. When Ike's aftermath came through it layed a 3 footer over on his house(2 story). It was close enough that it didn't go all the way through but I saw him out there every day after that trying to patch it all back up. I hate cutting a healthy tree but close to dwellings is not a good place for them to be of THAT size. Felt SO bad for him and stopped and offered to help but he said he'd be allright.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 24, 2009)

*Tanoak and Madrone*

These weren’t your standard weeds, what we have here are old growth hardwoods left standing after the area was logged in the early 1950s, they grew to a fine old age. Fire scarred, hollowed by decay, the TanBark Oak was on my list of things to do. I had been cutting on this hill for a few days, while some logs were headed for the mill, it was mostly for the firewood. The TanBark it’s self was no big deal, it was it’s close neighbor that promised to brighten the action. The Madrone had lost the uphill side of it’s roots and leaned heavily against the Oak, with a large limb entwined as well.
This photo is not the best, and it does give an idea of how things looked at the time.







I was doing the single-jack thing, meaning I was working alone, and yeah, I took the pictures.
As the sun came up, I was clambering around the hillside, carrying my stuff, looking where I had left off and got set up. The 050 was ready, heck, it still looked kinda new, I switched the long bar for a 30”, with a chain filed for hardwood. I commenced on the Tanbark, the trunk had considerable swell and was headed downhill, so I put in a sizable open face undercut, thought about it some, then sniped the stump to avoid any funny stuff with round edge hitting round edge. I got a good look at just how hollow the old thing was…hmmmm… Now the fun part, the plan, yes, I had a plan, was to leave about 4 inches of hinge at the corners, then dab at the back until it went. It was a good plan, it worked so well that I hardly finished lining up the backcut, when I could hear the popping and creaking of fibers parting. I took three big steps back, snapped a quick shot and ran.






The noise was tremendous, the Oak tearing itself loose of the stump, the Madrone limb snapping and splitting, the heavy sound of it’s roots coming loose, then a great shattering crash. The TanBark all by it’s self would have been good, with the Madrone added in, I’m guessing this was in my top 10 for action.

With the dust still hanging….






The TanBark was carried over 20 feet downhill, the “rootwad” of the Madrone ended up resting on the TanBark’s stump, On the left edge, about the middle, you can see the limb that had been tangled, sticking out of the debris.









Inside the stump was a very old Raccoon skeleton, very nearly grown over by the Tanbark.


----------



## stihlkicken (Jan 24, 2009)

what was type and model of your "big" saw you used back then randy?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 24, 2009)

here's some i get to fo this spring. not sure what kind of tree they are though. sorry pics a little blury.


----------



## ccrider2240 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Put a rope in the top and tie up into the tree on the left. Drop down out of the tree, make the cut and drop that shiz. Tyrolean traverse out if you have to. Get a video camera too.



ditto,,,, tie that top off, put a bull rop right where the splinteri s attached to the suspended log, run it thru a block somewhere in the back, tie her off to the 1 ton and let er rip,,,,,,,,Personally I would use a 7.3 powerstroke


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 24, 2009)

stihlkicken
That was a Stihl 050, with what I remember to be a 30" rollernose.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 26, 2009)

*ripped out poplar*


----------



## treemandan (Jan 26, 2009)

3 main limbs ripped out at the same point on the trunk. Not all at the same time.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's some I found.




This one not too far away looked ok...




...until I got around to the other side.




Yikes.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 5, 2009)

this was a dead very large white oak (44DBH) that we did a few months ago, it had big limbs hanging over a three phase power line, we had it down in about 2 hours because most of the stuff we could just drop and it took about three hours for the final clean up, we used a Case skid steer for the log and loaded 8 foot pieces on a one ton truck (it sat the springs flat) one at a time and drop them a mile down the road at a guys house. I have more pictures from this same yard of different trees but can't find them.

yes that's my fat butt on top........I'm fat and proud of it.......:blob4:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Tangled mess*

Here's part of an ash tree that got knocked down itno other trees before...












...and after. Still have some work to do yet.


----------

